# Vitroceramica VIN7404



## Ferna13 (May 4, 2012)

Hola, tengo una vitrocerámica de la marca schott ceran  modelo VIN7404, y dos de los cuatro fuegos no encienden, en la pantalla pone E4, he mirado en el manual, para ver si me ponía la tabla de errores, pero al mirarlo  parece de un modelo superior,ya que trae dos botones mas uno con un candado y otro con un reloj y mi placa no trae esos dos botones, y tampoco viene la tabla de errores, ¿me podrías ayudar?, un saludo y gracias


----------

